# Sheep ate chicken feed.



## Shepherd wannabe

I turned my backyard mowers out into the area around the house for a few hours this afternoon. I had completely forgotten that i had left the chicken coop door wide open. When I got back my two whethers and one ewe all seemed just fine, but the chicken feeder had been knocked over and about 12 lbs of feed was gone. I know how much there was because I checked this am. They had have gotten into it between 1:30 and 4:30 today...

This is a locally milled feed with local corn and barley etc and I did have the tag left. Toward the very end of the list there is "Copper amino acid complex" and 4th from the end there is copper oxide. The sheep all seem fine right now but I was wondering if there was anything that I could give them to help this stuff pass through? Do you pretty much just have to wait it out? They have baking soda available and do eat it on occasion. Should that work?

I sure love these little lawn mowers and I am so worried that I have poisoned them~!


----------



## babsbag

I wouldn't be worried about the copper, it is the corn and barlely. 12 lbs is quite a bit of feed to  have eaten. I only have goats but I don't think that sheep are that much different. I would be worried, very worried, and I would call my vet ASAP. You won't noitce anything for a day or two, but this can kill them. I found this in my notes. Again, it is for goats, but shouldn't matter. 

 First, remove all sources of feed and water for 12-24 hours except good quality hay equal to a one-half days ration per animal. Exercise them 5-10 minutes every hour. The author prefers to give 1 tablespoon (15cc) of Milk of Magnesia orally followed by 1 ounce (30cc) of water (no more than 2 ounces) to an adult goat. This should be repeated later if the animal starts to show signs of restlessness or discomfort.

Search on the web for grain overload in sheep or goats, there is a lot of information and advice. This is not a wait and see situation. You need to treat preventatively now. Baking soda drench is a must if nothing else.

Also have they had their CDT vaccines and how recently?  But most of all, at least call a vet for advice.


----------



## Shepherd wannabe

Thanks for the reply, Babsbag. 

I have called 2 vets. One wasn't home and the other said that she didn't know a lot about sheep. When researching, they recommended drenching with baking soda, so I did. Also to keep them mobile. So I have. I have restricted their food and had taken out their water (web sites) but put it back in as per the vet. We also talked to the guy who sold us the sheep. He was unsure what to do, but thought that the fact that they had been on grass all morning beforehand and then had chosen to go back to grazing afterwards was a good sign. He also thought that baking soda might be bad? 

I am a mess. I can not believe that a stupid little memory lapse could cost my dear sheep their lives. Seriously that door is only opened once a month. I have to go move them around again.


----------



## bonbean01

Hope your sheep will be okay!!!! 

From one website I got this bloat remedy recipe:

Bloat Remedy #2 (Grain Bloat)
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable or mineral oil
2 tbsp baking soda. Mix well and put into a soda bottle. Use one cup for a full grown sheep.

I have used this once when a sheep was bloating on new pasture...had timed it, but one bloated anyway.  I used this and then kept her moving and also did lots of tummy rubs and she was burping and was fine.

Copper always worries me with sheep, but hopefully they didn't get too much copper ingested.

*** I am not a vet and this worked for me.


----------



## BrownSheep

Many feed stores will sell bloating drenches. Keep an eye on them and keep them moving if the do start to bloat. I lost two ewes this spring to the exact same thing but I m fairly certain it was more grain than that.


----------



## SheepGirl

I would also be worried about acidosis.


----------



## Shepherd wannabe

Thank you guys. I just went out to move them around again and put some fresh baking soda in their mineral/soda feeder. They still all seem fine. But of course, it could take up to four days for it to even show. 

It is so nice to have a community that understands. Thank you all. Lauren


----------



## Shepherd wannabe

They still all look great this am. No bloating yet, normal poops, chewing their cuds. They look a little confused about why they aren't out. I will go and get them some vitamin b and hay this am. 

Should I continue with another round of baking soda (maybe add oil this time) if they all look good?


----------



## bonbean01

If they all look good, then you are probably in the clear.  Just watch them often and closely to be sure no one is having problems, but seems like they will be okay!!!


----------



## babsbag

Hope they are doing ok, let us know.


----------



## Shepherd wannabe

Well, They seem fine! Just when I ventured to let them back out (thinking that maybe the chickens HAD knocked over the feeder and the sheep had NOTHING to do with it).  They went STRAIGHT to the chicken coop and tried to open the door! Little monsters. They are eating and drinking and acting just fine! 

Thank you all for asking.  They really had me worried. I will be much more careful from now on! 

Lauren


----------



## babsbag

Glad they are doing good.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Komaki

Shepherd wannabe said:


> I turned my backyard mowers out into the area around the house for a few hours this afternoon. I had completely forgotten that i had left the chicken coop door wide open. When I got back my two whethers and one ewe all seemed just fine, but the chicken feeder had been knocked over and about 12 lbs of feed was gone. I know how much there was because I checked this am. They had have gotten into it between 1:30 and 4:30 today...
> 
> This is a locally milled feed with local corn and barley etc and I did have the tag left. Toward the very end of the list there is "Copper amino acid complex" and 4th from the end there is copper oxide. The sheep all seem fine right now but I was wondering if there was anything that I could give them to help this stuff pass through? Do you pretty much just have to wait it out? They have baking soda available and do eat it on occasion. Should that work?
> 
> I sure love these little lawn mowers and I am so worried that I have poisoned them~!


They love chicken feed


----------

